# Facial Iguana Bite- YUCKY PICS.



## staka (Feb 3, 2012)

Ok so I wasn't going to post these but someone in Off Topic asked and I thought I would purely for educational purposes, that even the tamest iguana can turn especially during his breeding season. A lesson I have learnt the hard way, twice.

So I went to feed him as usual, opened the bottom of his viv and removed his previous food dish, he came climbing down his log (nothing unusual) then stopped half way and had a bob and puffed himself up, I carried on dusting his food and placed it inside, and because I hadn't heeded his bobbing warning and left his viv he launched himself at my face.

In A&E









Stitches...









Stitches out 









Last week









Today 









The Culprit









So there we go. Completely my fault I should have known better, been concentrating and paid more attention to his behaviour. He is a wild animal acting on instinct and I don't blame him for what happened, I still love him tons :flrt:
I asked in off topic but i'll ask here to, does anyone know any good scar creams that actually work? I'd prefer cream rather than oil as it makes me itch but I'll try anything


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

over on the M&T thread we frequently jest about getting tagged,raked,whipped. . . but in all seriousness. . .I'm glad you weren't hurt more severely. . .and relieved that you don't blame your beautiful beast


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

Oooooooh ya :censor: :O


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

Wow. Looks painful. I heard coco butter is good with scars....


----------



## UKCrestie (Sep 9, 2011)

Ouch! It looks like you are healing quite nicely though. I hope that continues for you.
I fell in the bathroom a while back and split open a pretty big tear on my jaw. I used a vitamin A and a vitamin E cream (cant remember the name sorry, they were suggested by a friend) and it did seem to help reduce the scarring.
I don't like oil based stuff either so Bio oil was not an option, although I hear it can work wonders for older scars, not fresh ones.


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

Hats off to you for being so laid back about somethings so traumatic : victory:

Ur obv 1 in a million hes lucky to have you :2thumb:


----------



## iggiethegecko (Jul 17, 2011)

Ooouch! Silicone based creams tend to work well on deeper cuts, something like Dermatix :2thumb:


----------



## Lozza.Bella (Apr 24, 2010)

*Oucheee, Glad your ok, and you can continue to be a understanding iggy mum. That would have put a lot of people off.
I don't know anything about creams for scars but lloyds pharmacy have a better than half price sale on for bio-oil, dunno if it works though :/ *


----------



## Sayochan (Aug 13, 2012)

I think I've heard that E45 is good for any skin problems, even scarring, or just moisturize it everyday. My sister recently had an operation on her throat, cut right along it, and she mositerized it and it's looking great now.


----------



## KarlHowells (Jan 19, 2011)

Agree with the above comment seen someone use E45. Good on ya for sticking with him though. Had a customer who came into work once, and was talking about Iggies and she had a 5 ft male, take a good chunk out of her, and she is obsessed with them still to this today, and to be honest she had recovered well from it!


----------



## sarahlou67 (Jul 10, 2012)

OUCH!! :gasp: not sure on scar treatment sorry, but i can advise to wear a high sun protection factor on the scar if you're exposed to excess sunlight for the next year or two, otherwise the scar can heal quite dark and noticable (happened to me and i have very fair skin, i now wear factor 30). 

Very impressed to hear you're not blaming the iggy for what happened though, you're obviously a wonderful "scaly puppy" mum and they should count themselves very lucky they're in your care!! :notworthy:


----------



## Dan Trafford (Mar 10, 2011)

That has to be one of the best conversation starters! "Excuse me for asking but how did you get your scar?"

"Oh this? Iguana bite"


----------



## kingkelly (May 14, 2012)

OUCH!!!!! 

Did the hospital not say they could offer some extra treatment to help with the scaring? Maybe a trip to the Dr's and he might refer you onto a specialist.


----------



## sue59 (Oct 31, 2010)

I know you said you don't like the idea of oil but Bio oil does work. I can see you don't want an oily face during the day but try putting some on at night. Its not instant but is good :2thumb:


----------



## DeathRoll (Sep 10, 2012)

Ouchy! I hope it heals nicely, it seems to be healing well so far


----------



## Uromastyxman (Jan 28, 2009)

The vet I go to had to have plastic surgery on her hand after an iguana bite. Good luck with your scars your young and they seem to be healing fast, hopefully they will fade soon. I hope you get good Cream but can't suggest any. The culprit is one of the most impressive specimens I've seen.


----------



## switchback (Nov 25, 2011)

That is impressive! :notworthy: 

Glad it wasnt any worse (not nice in the 1st place but...) 

As has been said E45 cream is great, i used it on 10 scars totaling 87 stiches and now you can barely see them.
Also buy an aloe vera plant...Snap one of the leafy/pod parts and rub the gel it excretes on it as well. It works a treat on scars and burns


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Yeah they are pretty impressive, I had already seen those pics LOL Stace have you spoken to Michelle to find out what she used?, my guy has just hit mating season, already has cost me a replacement in viv glass, and the other day he grabed the back of my neck, I just managed to get him off in time, I bathed him (because he is still tackling dehydration) picked him up for his outside 10 minutes time, he grabed my coat and hell would he let go, so I literally had to give him my coat (taking it off with him still attatched) and here was the result.

Rescue Iguana, mating season. - YouTube

Silly bugger he is lmao, he makes me laugh...


----------



## jennas (Nov 6, 2010)

Hi there I use bio-oil very good on scars.:2thumb:


----------



## switchback (Nov 25, 2011)

Thats great vid lol...

Hes looking sooo much better now!


----------



## PrincessBlondie (Jun 18, 2009)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Yeah they are pretty impressive, I had already seen those pics LOL Stace have you spoken to Michelle to find out what she used?, my guy has just hit mating season, already has cost me a replacement in viv glass, and the other day he grabed the back of my neck, I just managed to get him off in time, I bathed him (because he is still tackling dehydration) picked him up for his outside 10 minutes time, he grabed my coat and hell would he let go, so I literally had to give him my coat (taking it off with him still attatched) and here was the result.
> 
> Rescue Iguana, mating season. - YouTube
> 
> Silly bugger he is lmao, he makes me laugh...


Thats amazing lmao, I was singing Marvin Gaye's Lets get it on the whole time I watched it hahaha!!

OP as others have said Bio Oil is good at softening scars & reducing the redness in them ect. Be careful if you put it onduring the day though, oil & sunlight isnt a good idea.


----------



## GECKO MICK (Jun 6, 2012)

Gee that looks painful.hope it does not put you off handling your beautiful animal.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

switchback said:


> Thats great vid lol...
> 
> Hes looking sooo much better now!


He has stopped eating, and this is not good for his kidneys (kidney damage) giving the time they can go for in season without eating, so chances are before his season is out he will need some fluid injections to help him out, at the mo I am having to syringe water into him every day, banging on the humidifier, a daily shower, and a bath to encourage as much hydration as I can for him, I knew a couple of months ago when we discoverd his kidneys were damaged when I took him on so close to being in season the real challange is to get him through this season.

Anyways, sorry for the slight hi-jack, just wanted to throw a video on while we were on about bites and stuff which might help peeps get a better idea, once they have that bite on you in mating season, it is hell to get them to let go.


----------



## Aeth (Aug 21, 2012)

Woah,was took by surprise when I saw the first pic,looks painful,glad your ok.


----------



## staka (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks everyone, I'll definitely be trying some of these. The biooil at night seems like a good idea, I won't notice it if I'm asleep :2thumb: I wasn't sure if it worked. 
I went to my doctors and he pretty much said I couldn't have any because it's too expensive to prescribe!!! :bash:! Hopefully it will keep healing well and the redness will go down. 

Thank you, he is a beauty, how could I not forgive something so magnificent :flrt: there was no way he was going anywhere.

It hasn't put me off handling him but I am far more wary of him now, I watch his every move lol! He has good and bad days, sometimes me just being in the room sets him off on one, other times he acts like I'm not even there! Strange creatures!


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)

My goodness! Thats one hell of a bite! How long ago did he do it?


----------



## Iulia (Mar 2, 2011)

Oils are actually quite effective for scarring, both because some can help skin regeneration, and because the action of rubbing them in is effective also.

Rosehip for instance is a very light oil, easily absorbed.


----------



## PrincessBlondie (Jun 18, 2009)

staka said:


> Thanks everyone, I'll definitely be trying some of these. The biooil at night seems like a good idea, I won't notice it if I'm asleep :2thumb: I wasn't sure if it worked.
> I went to my doctors and he pretty much said I couldn't have any because it's too expensive to prescribe!!! :bash:! Hopefully it will keep healing well and the redness will go down.
> 
> Thank you, he is a beauty, how could I not forgive something so magnificent :flrt: there was no way he was going anywhere.
> ...


Try amazon chick, they often have it cheaper than high street places like boots, ect, and you can often get free delivery if you look around.

I used it on my stretch marks (Thanks kid, carry you for 8 months, you kick the crap out of me, I lose 5 pints of blood & have an emergency c section & THATS the thanks I get!) after having my daughter 8years ago. I found it REALLY reduced the redness, you can barely see them now. 

I also out of curiositytested it on a scar I had on my arm, fell off my field bike years ago & the scar was always a very bright red one, and its now pretty much blended to my skin, if I tan it looks lighter, but thats to be expected, but its very faint now & the texture of it is alot softer too, not as raised ect.

Try the bio oil at night, as I said during daytime I'd recommend using a suncreen too as scar tissue burns easier and you dont wanna agrivate it. Spend 2 or 3 mins massaging the oil in before you go to sleep & try to sleep on the other side if you sleep on a side so its not on the pillow cause A: messy & B: better if you let it absorb into your skin rather than waste it wiping off on the pillow.

I got a bit ranty there lol sorry, hope that helps. Let me know how it works out!

:flrt:


----------



## PrincessBlondie (Jun 18, 2009)

Found you some on Amazon, it's £9 something, but free delivery AND its the BIG bottle, so defo good value for money hun, will last you aaaaaaaaaaages. 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bio-Oil-Spe...XP8M/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1348001942&sr=8-1

And just to compare prices, here is the Boots price. .

Bio-Oil 125ml - Boots

The amazon one I linked you is 200ml at £9.90 with free delivery. Boots is the 125ml bottle at £14.99 plus if you order online theres like a £2 or £3 delivery charge.

Good luck!


----------



## henney2280 (Jan 12, 2012)

:gasp: dammmmmmmmmmmn he got you good! :devil: shows what a brilliant keeper you are that you havent let this put you down and want to get rid of him :no1:. scars look like there healing well and i guess hes going to be with you for life now, give it a few months and they will go down alot, you learn from mistakes.


----------



## IceBloodExotics (Sep 17, 2012)

Looks sooo sore.
Glad to See your not re-homing him


----------



## mi0sam (Jan 1, 2011)

vitamin E cream is the one you want


----------



## nicnet (Apr 3, 2011)

Yikes....that is one nasty bite. You lucky as hell that he missed your eye.

I've had loads of dog bites (used to work in a kennels that housed security dogs) and also a lot of major operations on my legs so have lots of random scars and some 20 inch plus ones all down my legs...
Have to agree with others. E45 is amazing for scars. Lather it so it sits on the surface, once it soaks in do it again. Also let the sun get at it, not too much though and put sunblock on, you want it to soak in the rays but not to burn at all. Sunshine is actually very good for scars and help wounds / scars heal over faster, must have something to do with vit D I presume.

We have a rescue jack russel that is fairly handy with his teeth if you miss those warnings, he tags and shakes if he gets you. Its all about watching for those warning. As with you though we can't blame him, its what was kicked into him before we got him.


----------



## Jenface (Apr 8, 2012)

Ouch lady. I hope you're ok now.


----------



## UpLink (Dec 14, 2011)

Ouch looks like it hurt but well done for not blaming your pet takes someone very big to do that. My mrs got stabbed a couple of years back and has a nice slash across her chest so I'd recommend keeping it moisturised as I'm sure you know they can itch like hell


----------



## Bab1084 (Dec 9, 2011)

I used Nivea Q10 to help with stretch marks maybe this might work?

I know a few people who have had really good results from bio oil and vitamn E cream/serum.


----------



## staka (Feb 3, 2012)

VixxieandTrixxie said:


> My goodness! Thats one hell of a bite! How long ago did he do it?


Around 3 weeks ago! 



PrincessBlondie said:


> Found you some on Amazon, it's £9 something, but free delivery AND its the BIG bottle, so defo good value for money hun, will last you aaaaaaaaaaages.
> 
> Bio-Oil Specialist Skincare Oil - 200 ml: Amazon.co.uk: Health & Beauty
> 
> ...


Awww thank you thats so kind of u, I'll get that ordered it can't hurt to try it 
I have some E45 that I'm using now, I think that's why it's healing so well. 

I love these forums everyone is so helpful, thanks guys :flrt:


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)

staka said:


> Around 3 weeks ago!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My goodness! That has healed so well! I thought you were gonna say months ago lol. Well keep doing what your doing its obviously working :2thumb:


----------



## misshissy (May 5, 2011)

jeeezo! Glad you are ok. What did the hosp say when you told them it was your iguana?

I use bio oil, coco butter and E45 they all work well xx


----------



## RedGex (Dec 29, 2007)

Ouch... now I'm not concerned at all about moving my ig to my new house :whistling2:
I have just been told that Sudocrem is good for preventing scarring although don't know if you have to start before it's healed over..?


----------



## LovLight (Apr 14, 2012)

Ooo that looks like it woulda hurt  Glad your alright and that its not affected your relationship with iggy.
For a scar treatment(sorry I'm rubbish at links)but there is a product called Pharmaclinix Scar Repairex cream that is very good. We got some for my niece after she had spinal surgery as she was very self conscious of the large scar she was left with. It worked wonders and reduced a very vivid red surgical scar to little more than a stretch mark within about 2months. There is also an ultramel version to. Other than that as mentioned Bio-Oil and anything rich in vit A and E should help. Keep well hydrated and keep the area well moisturised. 

Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ElfDa (Apr 26, 2011)

shea and cocoa butter are good for scars.
there are also some commercial products that work pretty well to soften and reduce scar tissue.
Vitamin E is also good.

I've got a great big scarrification, and have used all of these products to help my scar to form how I wanted it (it was getting hard and tight in some places, which gets really uncomfortable).

The weirdest but very useful one is the Vitamin E; get a small bottle of Vit E gell capsules, puncture one end, and squeeze the contents on to the scar, or whatever you're using to apply your treatment. It's all sticky and gooey, like honey, so I might slap some gauze on there, afterward. 

Thanks for sharing your experience; may we all remember the lesson!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 26, 2011)

Really sorry to see this. Best of luck with healing. 

I remember talking to a guy about iguanas at a show. I was trying to explain they weren't going to be the best choice for him, as males in particular can get aggressive and territorial. 

A lady passing by overheard and interjected how offended she was. 

"I have kept iguanas for many years, and they are just awesome!"

Ok I said, glad to hear it. I have just heard too many nightmare aggression and biting stories. 

"Well, one of my males did try and bite my nose off once, I had to have plastic surgery to fix it."

Great, great anecdote about how "awesome" they are as pets. 

Staka, I hope you get 100% healing and no visible scars.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

In my opinion Iguanas are not pets in any sense of the word! I love them and, always will, they are great (look prehistoric and are big and an impressive sight and some can have great characters so it is easy to see why some peeps are attracted to them, but everything about captivity works against these guys, size, (people wanting dog tame cuddly iguanas and then relising they are not gonna get one (which all too often is where neglect starts) the special handling they might require and the coping with temper tantrums, the patience the keeper needs humidity, the diet is a top one, temperaments, breeding seasons, (both males and females) enclosure sizes, the overall "oh my iguana hates me attitude I think he was neglected)


----------



## Shadowsong (Feb 20, 2011)

OWE.

Lex once bit my face. She's (thankfully) much, MUCH smaller.

Since then she has not been allowed near my face though :/

Is he in season right now?


----------



## TeguBuzz (Jul 19, 2012)

Wow, I'm glad you're ok. Haven't been on the forums for some time now but someone linked me this from the Tegu forums. Hope all goes well for you and the ig.


----------



## xamydaviesx (Aug 21, 2011)

I know you said you didn't want to try anything that is oil, but Bio-oil has helped with my scars from spine surgery loads i would defo recommend it


----------



## PrincessBlondie (Jun 18, 2009)

staka said:


> Around 3 weeks ago!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're welcome chick. Let me know how you get on with it. With my scars to see how much a dif it made I took before and after pics in the same lighting so I could compare and see the difference if that helps.


----------



## Jasberfloob (Dec 20, 2011)

Ouch!

Hope it heals quickly


----------



## Mal (Jul 22, 2007)

That looks like a massive ouch. I hope the wounds continue to heal well with minimal scarring. Its a sign of a dedicated keeper to acknowledge the animal wasnt at fault, that you misread or didnt heed the signs. I really hope this doesnt have a negative effect on the relationship between you and your iggy. Its only natural that you will be more cautious, even nervous when dealing with him for a while but I hope you can overcome this and enjoy him as much as before the injury. If you can, your much braver than me. I would be scared sh..less without being bitten. Iggys are stunning creatures and I think it takes a special type of person to care for them. It sounds like you are one of those special people.


----------



## claireleone (Nov 4, 2011)

*Bite*



staka said:


> Ok so I wasn't going to post these but someone in Off Topic asked and I thought I would purely for educational purposes, that even the tamest iguana can turn especially during his breeding season. A lesson I have learnt the hard way, twice.
> 
> So I went to feed him as usual, opened the bottom of his viv and removed his previous food dish, he came climbing down his log (nothing unusual) then stopped half way and had a bob and puffed himself up, I carried on dusting his food and placed it inside, and because I hadn't heeded his bobbing warning and left his viv he launched himself at my face.
> 
> ...


I think your a brilliant owner for how you have dealt with this , everyone can take note. - Your totally right but how many would be honest enough to admit is questonable .. Ihad a severe facial injury a long time ago after coming off my horse into a tree , flipping hurt ! . Get some genuine Royal Jelly products , the ladies in Boots will know the best ones . You should be able to get compression patch to use when you sleep , it forces the scar flat and eventually in time does a lot to improve it . Really hope you and iggy are mates again


----------



## ruukasuu (Sep 12, 2010)

ohhhhh ouch, he got you good ! 

i must say though i admire your view on the matter, he is very lucky to have an owner such as yourself ! 

also this is a noob question for me but when he bobs his head and puffs up, what should you do? as you said when you left his viv he attcked.

im getting my iguana delivered today at some point. 
ive ben reading and reading and reading everything and i cant wait to get my new companion


----------



## Khonsu (May 20, 2009)

Mightly impressive, good luck with the healing process, I think it would have put many people off keeping Iggies, respect.


----------



## Demonique (May 5, 2007)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> He has stopped eating, and this is not good for his kidneys (kidney damage) giving the time they can go for in season without eating, so chances are before his season is out he will need some fluid injections to help him out, at the mo I am having to syringe water into him every day, banging on the humidifier, a daily shower, and a bath to encourage as much hydration as I can for him, I knew a couple of months ago when we discoverd his kidneys were damaged when I took him on so close to being in season the real challange is to get him through this season.
> 
> Anyways, sorry for the slight hi-jack, just wanted to throw a video on while we were on about bites and stuff which might help peeps get a better idea, once they have that bite on you in mating season, it is hell to get them to let go.


Could you get him neutered when he's out of breeding season? I heard that can help with breeding season aggression


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Demonique said:


> Could you get him neutered when he's out of breeding season? I heard that can help with breeding season aggression



Is that aimed at me or the OP?
If it was aimed at me I will reply anyways.

I would not get him nutered what is the point in that?, getting that done comes with some pretty harsh and unessacery risks, and it is what they naturally do, I can cope with his aggresion and temper tantrums I have had worse iggys than Albus before lol, that isn't what bothers me, what does bother me is because of his kidney damage is serious he runs a high risk of severe dehydration because food isn't the first thing on his mind this makes it difficult to get moisture into him, and that is a hard thing to try and tackle, it is as no suprise one of the leading killers of iguanas, I knew when I took him on the real challange is to try and get him through this season, for the minute he is doing alright, death rolling me and attempting to bite my f every other day, I just wish he would eat.

You can kill the way of doing it, but never the instinct, it in my opinion would acheive absaloutely nothing other than an unessacery set of risks.: victory:


----------



## annie.davis (Feb 18, 2009)

That is one nasty bite!!! :gasp:

It really is a credit to you that it has not fazed you or put you off handling him. Iguana’s are amazing creatures but as Sal said they are not ‘pets’ and as you mentioned before he was just ‘acting upon instinct’.

I too have an amazingly tame iggy, but although I am wary of him during his little moods or through breeding season, your attack will definitely make me more alert to his actions!!

As for the scarring hun as a Beauty Therapist I have worked for years with creams and oils, and currently treating the scars on my arms and hand with oil after being mauled by my extremely hormonal Meerkat!! :devil:



However if oil is an irritant then I would highly recommend Elizabeth Arden’s 8hr Cream ... this is what I call my 'Magic Cream', it’s not the cheapest of the other alternatives people have mentioned i.e. Vitamin E, E45, Cocoa Butter and obviously Bio Oil being the most well-known but it is soo worth it!!! 



xx


----------



## snakeojoe (Sep 30, 2012)

Nice one for putting the pics up, it's a good reminder of how these animals can behave sometimes, like you say, even the tamest creatures can have an off day or two. All the best and hopefully the scars will disappear completely given time. :2thumb:


----------



## Yorkshire Gator (Oct 16, 2009)

ouch, Iknow how much facial bites from iggys hurt, got a nice scar on me bottom lip from 1.


----------



## IngloriousJD (Aug 24, 2012)

ouch bet that stung a bit


----------



## staka (Feb 3, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

Thank you for all of your kind comments, just thought I'd give you an update on how we are both doing.

Firstly Fidget, he is still in season but mellowing now, some days he is so chilled I think the old fidget is back. Other days however (like today!) he is still aggressive and grumpy! I am very wary of him still but we are getting there, I am more confident to fuss him in his viv now on his calmer days. 

And here is an update of my face  I've been using Dermatix (which I don't think works) and Palmers Skin Therapy Oil (£4.50 from Tesco) for the last 2 weeks which is AMAZING.

This is when I first started using Dermatix 









This is after around 3 weeks of use (I can't see much, if any, change, it does say 3 months recommended use though.)









This is today, just over 2 months since original bite and after about 2 weeks of Palmers. 









A million miles away from the original pic! 
I've tried to take them all in the same light so they can be compared (I'm a geek I know).


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Getting there, please dont read that as its a horrific sight as everyone has scars and blemishes that make us 'us' and its quite the ice breaker if anyone asks.

:lol2:

Time will tell and it will fade


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks for the update. Glad to see that the marking is improving. 

From this angle, it does look like a big smooch mark...


----------



## switchback (Nov 25, 2011)

As been said its quite an ice breaker....how did you get that scar?...My pet iguana bit me.....the look i bet you'll get from some people :gasp:

Glad to see its improving there is a massive difference from the last pic and 1 of the originals. Keep up with the routine and this time next year it will be barely visable :no1:


----------



## staka (Feb 3, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks for the update. Glad to see that the marking is improving.
> 
> From this angle, it does look like a big smooch mark...


Haha I have been told this before, I am a teacher and when it was red I had at least 5 children say things along the lines of 'miss you've got lipstick on your face where you've been kissed'! 

I like to think Fidget was only trying to kiss me really


----------



## charrog (Sep 21, 2012)

lemon juice!

it removes dead skin cells and helps the new skin cells to grow as it contains acids that that have healing properties on the skin.

cleanse the scar area first and apply 1 teaspoon of lemon
juice to cotton wool, apply to the area and rinse off after 10 minutes.

hope this helps, your very brave


----------



## niccky (Apr 16, 2012)

Heeling well x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

staka said:


> I'm a geek





[email protected] said:


> it does look like a big smooch mark...


A geek ...that keeps reptiles ..... That's pretty!!! .....Yeah .. it's a smooch mark for sure ..lol
Looking great ...as said. Already ..Keep up the updates


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

thats healing very nicely and glad to hear you werent phazed to badly by it. I have a scar on my face not from an animal but my ex ( thinking about it yes an animal done it) its was years ago now but its hardly noticeable and im sure yours will go same way in time, its definatly looking good.


----------



## Sjd1987 (Oct 22, 2012)

That's healing nicely what product did you say you were using? Also there is a product from the make up range lancome I got it free as I bought quite a few products lol however she slipped it in my bag as I had handsome operations the same as her anyway I used this and it worked like magic and have used it on other scars and now you can barley see them and I have to hunt for them not sure on price but if they don't fade completey it's worth a try.


----------



## Kuja (Dec 14, 2011)

Looks much better, its a lot better than what it was :O tis mental how much damage they can do, thanks for sharing.


----------



## staka (Feb 3, 2012)

Hey everyone, 

Haven't done an update in a long while so I thought as been as it's half term and I don't have 24 kids to manage, ill show u where we are at now. 

So that Palmers stuff that I was using was awesome BUT I ended up with a massive rash all over the area, bright red, itchy and lumpy!!! 

So went to docs, he said allergic reaction so stopped using it and carried on with E45 and cream he gave me for the rash. Didn't budge it at all. So went back, realised its E45 I am allergic to (I'm a weirdo)! So stopped using that and carried on with docs cream, still didn't budge the rash. 
Went back again, he gave me antibiotics for 3 months!!

So here we r 1 month into the antibiotics. Absolutely chuffed to bits about the scar, my surgeon must have been a miracle worker! Still gettin rid of the rash but its 100% better than it was. 



After a week of Antibiotics 



Now. 



Mr Grumpy himself. 

It hasn't been easy to keep my faith in him, it's been hard to keep putting up with the constant aggression. But he's mine and I couldn't get rid of him in a million years.:flrt:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

staka said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Haven't done an update in a long while so I thought as been as it's half term and I don't have 24 kids to manage, ill show u where we are at now.
> 
> ...


It is hardly noticeable, and wow what an awesome picture, he looks well healthy. : victory:


----------



## tetradite (Jan 9, 2013)

Am new to the thread and haven't read back, but just want to say that scar is really well healed, I've got a cracker under my chin over 25 years old that's still more noticeable than that now. Although that was concrete not lizard related 

Fair dos for sticking with your boy too.


----------



## Mr Chad (Feb 25, 2013)

Just read through from the start and I can't believe the improvement! Good on you for taking the time to manage the healing and get it looking as good as it does. 

Also well done for persevering with him, takes a special personality to not be put off by such an incident. 

Just noticed your from my home town so must be hard as nails too :lol2:


----------



## Ieuan7 (Dec 19, 2012)

Took me 5 minutes to find that puny scar on a HD screen so I wouldnt worry about it at all!

But if anyone asks, just say what my 4 year old sister says when she grazes her knee 'I gotta into a fight with an alligator in a puddle'


----------



## nicnet (Apr 3, 2011)

3 MONTH worth of antibiotics? What the hell is that doc thinking? 

He is suspecting either MRSA or possibly cellulitis but both of those needs tests doing before he even considers putting you on a long term sustained low dose antibiotic like that and both are also usually treated first with a 7 or 10 day high dose course. 

Doing 3 month can completely trash your natural immune system and leave you open for all sorts of nasties in the long run. it can also clean out your stomach bacteria and leave you open to c'diff and others. Get a second opinion or insist on being seen by a dermatologist.

E45 should never cause an allergic reaction and is used on babies due to that. There is something else that is causing this and your doc is suspecting an infection of some sort rather than an allergy. If he was suspecting an allergy he would have put you on antihistamines 2x per day as well as the cortisone cream. Antibiotics would not be in the mix.


----------



## spudfarrar (Nov 14, 2012)

Wow that scar is hardly noticable now what an inprovement and your iggie looks better each time you post a pic lol:notworthy:


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

wow what a good job they have done very hard to see from the pics, your iggy looks amazing too, i take my hat off to you, i dont know if i could be the same with our iggy if the same happened , i admire your courage in this situation.


----------



## staka (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks guys  so lucky to have such a food result, rate Newcross hospital big time. 

Thanks, he's a monster lol he knows he's handsome. Doing my best with him, he's not out as much and don't have as much contact, he's started nose rubbing because of it but not much I can do with the aggressive being so constant. 

Nicnet my doctor is crap, think he just wants me to go away. Not going to take them anymore now it's gone, tried to get an appointment to go back but its like asking to meet the Queen.


----------



## GECKO MICK (Jun 6, 2012)

Cannot believe how well its healed.good luck with the Iggy.:2thumb:


----------



## nicnet (Apr 3, 2011)

staka said:


> Thanks guys  so lucky to have such a food result, rate Newcross hospital big time.
> 
> Thanks, he's a monster lol he knows he's handsome. Doing my best with him, he's not out as much and don't have as much contact, he's started nose rubbing because of it but not much I can do with the aggressive being so constant.
> 
> Nicnet my doctor is crap, think he just wants me to go away. Not going to take them anymore now it's gone, tried to get an appointment to go back but its like asking to meet the Queen.



Take some probiotics to top up your stomache bacteria to cut the risk of c'diff. You carry the bacteria naturally but antibiotics can upset that balance and let c'diff grow out of control. Few days on yakult should do it.

Change doctors also if that one is crap.


----------



## gooseyquilter (Apr 4, 2013)

try bio oil a bit on the expensive side but well worth it if it heals a facial scar. mof my friends have used it and was very pleased with the results, but use it sonner rather than later


----------



## Silkmoth (May 6, 2012)

staka said:


> Ok so I wasn't going to post these but someone in Off Topic asked and I thought I would purely for educational purposes, that even the tamest iguana can turn especially during his breeding season. A lesson I have learnt the hard way, twice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh dear. I really feel for you. I can see you've had lots of replies and sorry I've not read them but I have a suggestion you must try for the scarring. My apologies if someone else has already suggested this, my bad for not reading the whole thread, but you must get some scar reduction plasters. They are fairly pricey but they work. I used them on my daughters for chicken pox scars on the face and they do work. The stage yours is at is the perfect stage to start with them. Good luck sweetie xx


----------



## stalincat (Nov 22, 2012)

ouch girl! 

I smashed my face really badly a few years ago, had a concussion, a cracked jaw and couldn't open my left eye... and my face looked like it was skinned. Drunk rollerblading yo! Now the scars are visible only after a deep peeling treatment. Face heals quite well, just moisturize every day. Anything with vitamin E or cocoa butter will do the trick. 

Another story is with my arm which went through glass, I will have to get laser treatments for that. 

So, I hope your face heals well! And hopefully your beast won't do it again!

and I still want an iggy.. despite all the scary stories/pictures


----------

